# Rio Red mkII MG ZR



## paulmcmillen (Mar 3, 2008)

*Rio Red mkII MG ZR (more pics pg3)*

This is my first thread in The Showroom so be easy :thumb:

My MG needed a good tidy up after a hard winter of daily driving so I took a week off work and got stuck in.

I started last weekend and got the ZS wheels on (had the original wheels on over winter), cleaned the arches and repainted the drums/calipers. Then on Monday I started on the paintwork - most of Monday was spend de-taring and claying the car. Once finished I washed it again and then moved in to the garage.

I spent 3 long days on the paintwork using the Megs G220 DA polisher - got all the swirls out but I didn't pay too much attention to the really deep scratches. Finished off on Friday with the interior and a very quick run around the engine bay.

So here's the process:

Wash > megs apc, 2 bucket method, megs sheepskin mit, etc..
Clean > AG tar remover, Meg mild blue clay
Polish > Megs #83 on Sonus SFX-1 spot pad
Glaze > Red moose glaze on Sonus SFX-2 spot pad
Sealant > Chemical Guys Wet mirror finish Sonus SFX-3 spot pad
Wax > DODO Orange Crush followed by FK1000p
Tyres > Megs endurance
Interior > lomyZ leather cleaner and Megs interior protectant
Glass > AG glass polish and FK1000p on outsides
Trim > Poorboys Trim Restorer

I didn't get many process pictures but got plenty of afters! 

*Befores:*














































*After initial wash:*










*Parked up in the garage and ready to start work:
*



















*50/50 of the bootlid (very poor pictures ):*



















*Afters:*

















































































































































Some of the kit used:










Any comments or tips on my process are very welcome!

Paul


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice Work....:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work 

tom


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I love it, great work. It really looks good in Red. Just one quick question, I never know which way to put on FK1000. Before or after a wax. I noticed you put it on after. Is it better to do this way? or Fk1000 first then the wax?

Ta


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Great Pics and Good Correction! The perfect Mk2


----------



## paulmcmillen (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks guys :thumb:



nicks16v said:


> I love it, great work. It really looks good in Red. Just one quick question, I never know which way to put on FK1000. Before or after a wax. I noticed you put it on after. Is it better to do this way? or Fk1000 first then the wax?
> 
> Ta


I put it on approx 24 hours after the DODO OC to give it an extra coat of protection because the car is driven daily and needs as much protection as it can get - I love the FK1000p. :argie:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice and a cracking looking car - super glossy red and seriously low :thumb:

I can see exactly WHY you used both those FK1000 and the Dodo but was also intrigued why the FK1000 after? I have heard stories of it not liking going over a wax so good to see you having great results with it. Personally for max protection I'd do them the other way round but if it works for you.....


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

That looks awesome!!

Like the wheels and splitter 

My dad has a 160ZR, always like the look of them, just the interior drives me nuts. lol


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I really do like the stance, all credit to you. I wonder what a layer of Zaino Z8 on top would like like ?


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lovely!!

I want another ZR. Like the ZS wheels on it, it really suits it :thumb:


----------



## paulmcmillen (Mar 3, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> very nice and a cracking looking car - super glossy red and seriously low :thumb:
> 
> I can see exactly WHY you used both those FK1000 and the Dodo but was also intrigued why the FK1000 after? I have heard stories of it not liking going over a wax so good to see you having great results with it. Personally for max protection I'd do them the other way round but if it works for you.....


Ah I see - I didn't realise some people had issues with it over wax. My experience with it was that it was very easy on and just as easily buffed off - I was very impressed with it. I had used it on my wheels to seal them up after they were refurbed and was soo impressed with it I decided to use it as a final coat on the car. I was planning on doing another coat of FK1000p in a weeks time but after your post I may just go with a coat of DODO OC instead! :thumb:



Dan Clark said:


> That looks awesome!!
> 
> Like the wheels and splitter
> 
> My dad has a 160ZR, always like the look of them, just the interior drives me nuts. lol


The interior on the mkII is MUCH fresher than in the mkI - you might just like it!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

paulmcmillen said:


> Ah I see - I didn't realise some people had issues with it over wax. My experience with it was that it was very easy on and just as easily buffed off - I was very impressed with it. I had used it on my wheels to seal them up after they were refurbed and was soo impressed with it I decided to use it as a final coat on the car. I was planning on doing another coat of FK1000p in a weeks time but after your post I may just go with a coat of DODO OC instead! :thumb:


if its working for you then dont change it - I havent used it over a wax except some very well cured 845, so was just intrigued. FK1000 would make an uber solid base that would be ideal for topping with something like the warm Dodo wax IMHO. I just suspect that IF durability is your goal, then FK1000 onto the paint will be best, then topped. Cant argue with results like yours though - makes me want solid red even more


----------



## paulmcmillen (Mar 3, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> if its working for you then dont change it - I havent used it over a wax except some very well cured 845, so was just intrigued. FK1000 would make an uber solid base that would be ideal for topping with something like the warm Dodo wax IMHO. I just suspect that IF durability is your goal, then FK1000 onto the paint will be best, then topped. Cant argue with results like yours though - makes me want solid red even more


Thanks pal, I do understand your reasoning. I think I was under the inpression that FK1000p was more of a wax than a sealant.. 

After using the CG WMF and the FK1000p I think there is bound to be enough sealant on there! :lol: So I will top up with the DODO OC as it is easy to use also (if spread in thin coats). :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, some fantastic results


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

that ZR looks fantastic. Nice stance and perfect choice of wheels :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome resuts there. One mint looking ZR! :thumb:


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Best ZR ive seen, very nicely done, if i had one thats exactly the style id go for, perfect!*


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

looks fantastic,really nice job and I like your garage,nice set up:thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks Gorgeous m8 :thumb:


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

nice work :thumb: how did u find the poorboys trim restorer? car looks pimpin!


----------



## paulmcmillen (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the comment guys :thumb:



veedubsimon said:


> nice work :thumb: how did u find the poorboys trim restorer? car looks pimpin!


It was grand Simon, got mixed results depending on what type of plastic I was using it on.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Fish eye lenses kick ass! Nice work and nice car! Shame about those gaskets, they would be perfect otherwise!


----------



## Bellas Rodas (Mar 9, 2009)

By far the best MG ZR I have seen. Love the stance, looks very "modern" compared to all the others I have seen (mostly MK1's).


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice work, love the ZS alloys!


----------



## paulmcmillen (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments guys! :thumb:

Got a top up of DODO OC on to the car there at the weekend and took a few more pictures:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Thats a beauty, well done!!


----------



## paulmcmillen (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks pal - I was so impressed by the difference a 2nd coat of DODO made, added such a difference to the shine! :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Saw this on theMGZR.co.uk alongside the Silver one

Real nice car mate, one of the best ZR's about imo, love the stance of it and the little bit of tyre stretch on the front :thumb:

Just noticed the rear diffuser  Trick!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Wicked work and a sensational finish, big respect, great job fella :thumb: and red is a B to photograph :wall: 

Great work :buffer: :thumb: :car:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Thats stunning! Nice car!


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

that last coat of dodo makes it look even sharper!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice. Mate saw one for sale and I'm going to use persuasion to make him buy it, mint wee cars like.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Paul, loving the debadged rear end makes the car look much neater


----------

